# SRAM Red chainring question



## peck620 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Red crankset 50/34. I would like to switch to a 36 innner ring. The 50 ring on my crankset says it is for a 34 only. What's the difference? Will the 36 not work with my current 50? Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Should work if you get a 36 that has the correct BCD (bolt circle diameter) for compact cranks. Is there a specific reason you want a 36 over a 34?


----------



## Aussie Rider (Apr 29, 2008)

Search function is your friend

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=149507

I find the 36/50 combo great I can go to the 13 tooth whilst on the 36 without the chain rubbing on the big ring and the jump between the 36-50 is not so large.

No issues with changing and you wouldn't know that the SRAM 36 ring is a non Red part

If needed I can get the SRAM part number as LBS has another 36 which will be going on a Rival crankset on another bike


----------

